# Netzwerstatus



## kevkev (5. September 2005)

Hi,

Ich wollte wissen was gerade so auf meinem Netzwerk abläuft.
Gibt es da so ein programm das mir alle verbindungen im netzwerk anzeigt?

gruß kevin


----------



## deepthroat (5. September 2005)

Hi.

Ja, so ein Programm gibt es: netstat  'man netstat' (mußt du natürlich evtl. erst installieren...)


----------

